# APM suspend not working: 2.6.0, Thinkpad R40

## dave_pretty

I'm looking forward to the day i can use ACPI, but without suspend to RAM it's pretty useless on a laptop (Thinkpad R40). APM has worked without probs on 2.4.x, but the computer freezes on suspend on the new 2.6.0. 

I'm using kde3.2_beta2, but i did an rc-update del xdm and rebooted into plain terminal and it still hung. 

My kernel config is:  http://wwwrsphysse.anu.edu.au/~dgp112/gentoo/031219_2.6.0_config.txt

I'm using  "~x86"

any ideas?

----------

## dave_pretty

oh yeah, I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0, not the vanilla sources

----------

## ben

Hi, it has been some time since you posted, so I hope you found the answer.

Just in case, I would like to suggest disabling  APIC on uniprocessor altogether, or boot with noapic. Ho and now I would use the 2.6.0 released kernel of course.

HTH

Ben

----------

## dave_pretty

Thanks for your suggesion, i tried it and still had the system crash on apm suspend. I think maybe it's not the fault of APM, but the way the kernel is calculating the geometry of the hard disk? After the failed suspend I had to fsck the hdd because there were inodes all over the place, etc. Also, when i tried the 2.6.0_test livecd a few months ago i noticed that cfdisk gave a different partition table. I'll look into it when i've got some time in a couple of weeks...

----------

## dave_pretty

i haven't had time yet to have another crack at the 2.6 kernel, but i've got a partial explaination of the problem of the different geometries.  I found a reference to Linux on a similar thinkpad:

http://www.w-m-p.com/linux-on-t40.html

and it seems that the thinkpad pre-desktop area occupies 'free-space' in the last few cylinders of the hard disk. somehow, the 2.4.x gentoo kernels reduce the number of cylinders available for partitioning (fdisk/cfdisk) so that you can't write over this area, while the 2.6.0 (and knoppix) kernels show it as free space. 

of course, this seems to have nothing at all to do with my apm prob...

----------

## caspar

 *dave_pretty wrote:*   

> I'm looking forward to the day i can use ACPI, but without suspend to RAM it's pretty useless on a laptop (Thinkpad R40). APM has worked without probs on 2.4.x, but the computer freezes on suspend on the new 2.6.0. 
> 
> I'm using kde3.2_beta2, but i did an rc-update del xdm and rebooted into plain terminal and it still hung. 
> 
> My kernel config is:  http://wwwrsphysse.anu.edu.au/~dgp112/gentoo/031219_2.6.0_config.txt
> ...

 

Same for me here, too.

Doesn't work with any of the new kernels for me. I testet 2.6.1 and mm1 and mm2. For the mm versions I am not sure concerning apm but acpi does definitively not work.

----------

## dave_pretty

i have apm working fine with 2.6.1, although i'm using apmd-3.0.2-r3, rather than apmd-3.2.0 because the latter seemed not to install the /usr/sbin/apmd file for some reason. I wouldn't expect the ACPI suspend to ram to work for a while yet, maybe in a few months...

----------

## caspar

 *dave_pretty wrote:*   

> i have apm working fine with 2.6.1, although i'm using apmd-3.0.2-r3, rather than apmd-3.2.0 because the latter seemed not to install the /usr/sbin/apmd file for some reason. I wouldn't expect the ACPI suspend to ram to work for a while yet, maybe in a few months...

 

Which Kernel Version are you using? 2.6.1 mm1, mm2, the gentoo-dev-sources or just the bare vanilla kernel? I consider it already as an improvement that I can start the new kernel 2.6 with acpi and without a kernel-panic  :Smile: . With the newest acpi-patch even the moon-symbol starts blinking when trying to enter S3. Battery, temperature and I think even cpufreq are also already working.

So perhaps it is possible to use my R40 with ACPI and sleep states in summer  :Smile: .

Hopefully my English isn't too bad. Has been a while since I have spoken it.

----------

## dave_pretty

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So perhaps it is possible to use my R40 with ACPI and sleep states in summer . 
> 
> 

 

well, i guess you mean winter   :Wink:  i'm already smack-bang in the middle of Australian summer...

I last tried ACPI using 2.6.0 and figured that without the S3 state working it was useless on a laptop. At the moment I'm using 2.6.1-gentoo-r1. Apart from acpi and no decent radeon mobility drivers, everything works sweet on the r40. i'm even using the winmodem as i write   :Smile: 

----------

## caspar

Other side of the earth   :Smile: .

----------

## yenwc

 *dave_pretty wrote:*   

> I'm looking forward to the day i can use ACPI, but without suspend to RAM it's pretty useless on a laptop (Thinkpad R40). APM has worked without probs on 2.4.x, but the computer freezes on suspend on the new 2.6.0. 
> 
> 

 

i wonder if my thinkpad 570 from 1999 can fully support acpi (gentoo dev source 2.6.0, acpi=force, software suspend ok, s3 state so so, usb mouse dead), i don't think (though it is possible) that r40 can't do acpi.

----------

## caspar

 *yenwc wrote:*   

>  *dave_pretty wrote:*   I'm looking forward to the day i can use ACPI, but without suspend to RAM it's pretty useless on a laptop (Thinkpad R40). APM has worked without probs on 2.4.x, but the computer freezes on suspend on the new 2.6.0. 
> 
>  
> 
> i wonder if my thinkpad 570 from 1999 can fully support acpi (gentoo dev source 2.6.0, acpi=force, software suspend ok, s3 state so so, usb mouse dead), i don't think (though it is possible) that r40 can't do acpi.

 

Well. It obviously can do ACPI, but not yet in Linux. I think there was an problem with the ACPI DSDT tables and so sleep-states etc are not supported correctly. It just needs some time  :Smile: 

----------

## caspar

Ok i got it working now. I had to disable multiprocessor support and with this the APIC options. Now I can suspend and resume with 2.6.

Nice  :Smile: 

----------

## ben

Hi Caspar,

Could you be more precise as to what you got working?

Can you suspend and resume? without problem with the usb controller?

How about battery life in suspended mode?

Thanks for those precision.

Ben

----------

## caspar

 *Quote:*   

> Could you be more precise as to what you got working?Can you suspend and resume? without problem with the usb controller?

 

Well I got everything working except of ACPI which is not so bad, because battery status, suspend and resume also work with apm. As mentioned before you have to disable multiprocessor and the uniproccesor APIC support if you want to get APM with suspend and resume working. 

I can resume without problems even with the usb controller. You only have to remove and reinsert the appropriate usb-modules and everything works fine. Even the cpufrequency is working like a charm  :Smile: .

 *Quote:*   

> How about battery life in suspended mode?

 

I did not test it extensively but it should be more than enough. Only the RAM has to be supplied with batterypower and it needs very few of it.  I did not suspend longer than one hour yet. In this situation the used power was not recognizable.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks for those precision.
> 
> Ben

 

No problem  :Wink: 

----------

## ben

Thank you for making it clear. ATM only apm works correctly for me too.  That way, I am very happy of my computer.

And I am happy too that you ironed out all of your problem.

Have fun,

Ben

----------

